# Favorite Knick Center of All Time



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Who's your favorite Knick center of all time? Maybe not the most talented, or most successful, but your favorite.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Ewing has to be mine; I'm surprised Jerome James made this poll. Other notable New York centers would have to be Kurt Thomas and of course Michael Doleac.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Ewing, though I like Camby also. How the heck did Jerome James make the poll, Travis Knight would've been a better pick.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

My vote is for Jerome James and I'm DEAD serious...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> My vote is for Jerome James and I'm DEAD serious...


Please....that is just non-sense.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jerome James, I'm not kidding. This guy got the most money for minimum effort. He's living my dream.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Jerome James, I'm not kidding. This guy got the most money for minimum effort. He's living my dream.


LOL hes got a good point Kitty.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kurt Thomas, Marcus Camby, Michael Doleac.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I should clarify that I think of Kurt as a PF, so I didn't want to include him here. (Foreshadowing?!?) 

I did want to see how many people would vote for the ultimate waste of a space - Jerome James. Slightly surprised that there's been no love for Willis Reed yet...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

willis reed was great and all,but how can he be my favorite when i never saw him play besides espn classic?

i voted marcus camby...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I should clarify that I think of Kurt as a PF, so I didn't want to include him here. (Foreshadowing?!?)
> 
> I did want to see how many people would vote for the ultimate waste of a space - Jerome James. Slightly surprised that there's been no love for Willis Reed yet...


KAS, most of the folks that voted for Jerome aren't Knick fans. They just disrupted the poll for the hell of it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, figured that one too... wanted to see how many would actually do it though...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> KAS, most of the folks that voted for Jerome aren't Knick fans. They just disrupted the poll for the hell of it.


Hey, I really like Jerome. I don't know why. I remember two years left on his Sonics contract, he was the biggest joke in town. Then the next year, I decided to root for Jerome sarcastically. Then he got a few 12 point games, and I really started to like the guy. Cheering for him was much like cheering for the autistic kid that scored 20 points. You know he's not good, but you want him to do good. I don't have to say a player is my favorite just cuz he's the best. I can like a player for my own reasons.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Hey, I really like Jerome. I don't know why. I remember two years left on his Sonics contract, he was the biggest joke in town. Then the next year, I decided to root for Jerome sarcastically. Then he got a few 12 point games, and I really started to like the guy. Cheering for him was much like cheering for the autistic kid that scored 20 points. You know he's not good, but you want him to do good. I don't have to say a player is my favorite just cuz he's the best. I can like a player for my own reasons.


JJ is following in a long tradition of overweight big men who failed to capitalize on their talent. See John "Hot Plate" Williams, Oliver Miller, Stanley Roberts...

But it's legitimate to cheer for him on the rare occasions he looks like he knows what's going on. Fair enough.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yea, Jerome might be bad, but he's a true center. He's also very strong. He can hit 3s during shootarounds- doesn't matter, but I wonder what his game will be like if a coach is stupid enough to tell him to take all the shots. Also, he was a Harlem Globetrotter.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i chose jerome but i like ewing the most, jerome would be good if he played a lot more and didnt foul a lot, i think his highes points of teh season came up against miami and yea shaq was playing


----------

